# Labels



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

I have noticed on some honey there is a label that states" Not for children under one year old" I don't understand why that is there
kirkobeeo


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I will take a shot at this one. One of the Beesource Scholars will correct me if Im wrong Several years ago there was a couple of infant deaths that was possibly linked to eating honey. Infants a year of age or younger have not built up there immune systems to fight off some bacterias. Honey may contain some of these bacterias. By the time the infant has reached a year of age there bodies have built up there immune system so honey is no longer a danger. While people have been feeding honey to infants for hundreds of years it was decided by the government to err on the side of caution and issue the honey warning.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

See:

http://www.honey.com/downloads/infantbotulism.pdf


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

A friend told me recently she was advised by her pediatrician to not feed honey to those less than two years old. I had thought that two-year-old limit went away years ago.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Botulism can be from anything grown in the garden. It's naturally occurring. I find the rate between honey and other items we think nothing of, to be about not worth the concern. 90% of botulism cases involved home canning. 

Although 10% of honey has been found in studies to have the botulism spore, very few cases can be attributed to honey. Garden vegetables, seafood, and many foods carry botulism spores.

The one thing that does make a connection to increased cases, is the fermentation of vegetables. And perhaps this can carry over to the possibility that honey that has fermented slightly, may increase the possibility of botulism.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

What Bjorn says...that's my answer. Actually, my sister is a doc and has wanted to keep bees for years although she lives in an area where the climate makes things difficult. Since the botulism spore is everywhere, you could pick it up from rubbing your hands in the dirt. All kids do that, so as time goes on your body develops in such a way as to deal with it. Infants aren't developed enough yet and could be more prone to having a problem if they are exposed. Bees collect pollen and nectar from plants that have spores....the spores are in the colony....the beekeeper harvests honey containing the spores and hence, you could find traces of botulism spores in honey. For that matter, you could find it on pea's, beans, corn, etc. Labeling the honey just reminds folks that infants might not be ready for it yet.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Astrobee gave a link to the fact sheet everyone should read, print, and have on hand at the farmers' market or wherever you sell your honey. I have heard in an apitherapy conference that there are no recorded deaths attributed to botulism in honey, but that in theory, it could happen. This will come up more and more as honey is being recommended as an effective cough remedy.


----------

